# Sorry, you can't do that here.



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Yes thats right, apparently, you can't _bicker _on the forum now. YOU FUCKING WHAT! :?

Two threads have been locked now by* NEM* I know you mustn't be too used to having any posts to moderate over but fuck me i think your a little trigger happy with you 'lockings'

Unless any rules, or laws, are being broken, let them roll. JESUS CHRIST!

What does everyone else think? :? :evil:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Presume one was Adams ? I think that should be left open.

What was the other?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I think we have a few control freaks on the forum... :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Adam's thread was locked for a very good reason (which will become apparent soon), and looking at the logs I can't see any other thread he has locked recently, so which one are you on about?

Perhaps you could put your grievances straight to the Admin/Mod in question instead of trying to stir the pot in the flame room (or 'site suggestions') every time somebody breaths on here.

Personally I don't want a place full of bickering, and it's something we are trying to stamp out because it causes people to leave the forum.

:?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Adam's thread was locked for a very good reason (which will become apparent soon),
> 
> :?


Awwww go on, tell us


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

jampott said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Adam's thread was locked for a very good reason (which will become apparent soon),
> ...


chesters been found out again.
[smiley=clown.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Chesters become a mod!!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Adam's thread was locked for a very good reason (which will become apparent soon), and looking at the logs I can't see any other thread he has locked recently, so which one are you on about?
> 
> Perhaps you could put your grievances straight to the Admin/Mod in question instead of trying to stir the pot in the flame room (or 'site suggestions') every time somebody breaths on here.
> 
> ...


All well and good,Kev, but to be honest this forum is becoming a little bit overly sensitively moderated,in relation to many of the forums out there,and in the long run, this is what will cause people to go else where.
cheers
jon


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

southTT said:


> All well and good,Kev, but to be honest this forum is becoming a little bit overly sensitively moderated,in relation to many of the forums out there,and in the long run, this is what will cause people to go else where.
> cheers
> jon


Sanitised is the word I'd use Jon.

And yes, I think you're right. Too much moderation is as bad as too little and will just as likely drive people away. If we can't push the boundaries then things stagnate. There's no excuse for personal threat or attack though. If we can't have sensible debate then what's the point in calling it a forum?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Adam's thread was locked for a very good reason (which will become apparent soon),


I can't understand why Adam's thread was locked either. It wasn't as if Adam came out worse. And we didn't get to hear Bobby Bullshit's side of the story either!

I remember on another forum where a bloke was 'selling' a motor (Vxr possibly?), and he got rumbled. Think the thread ran to about 40 pages. And yet on here it's lockdown as soon as anything outside of the thread title is mentioned. There is, on a forum, a natural progression of conversation which means it will stray sometimes. It doesn't mean the thread has to be locked.

A Forum should be a place of free conversation, within agreed boundaries, and not somewhere of limited and boring posts. You shouldn't have to watch your back everytime you press the 'Submit' button.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> I can't understand why Adam's thread was locked either.


For the protection of other forum members we cannot say why as of yet.

Please just trust us on this one. :?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Ooohhhh. Is it that 'Gworks' time of year again?

God damn, I'd love to be able to read the Mods page sometimes.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > I can't understand why Adam's thread was locked either.
> ...


Thats the second post of mine thats been locked! My for sale thread and now this. Its ridiculous!

We are all (or most) adults on here, why cant we be left to battle it out?

I feel like i'm at school.... it'll be parents evening next. Pisses me off!

Just accept that chesters is a lieing shit bag trouble maker and get rid once and for all...

OH, and another thing, no one pm's me to explain why my thread was locked... i think im entitled to an explanation.


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't understand it either, yet **********'s (use whatever word you want for him here) like chesters gets away with lowering the tone of everyones posts...

He did that to mine the other day, I sent him a PM stating quite politely if you dont have anything constructive to say then please dont, and the response i got was just uncalled for!

I tell you something, if he said that to my face he would be one very sorry person indeed!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > I can't understand why Adam's thread was locked either.
> ...


Things have got really bad here recently!

I think Adam at minimum is entitled to an explanation. Neither of these posts where small posts either. Both had LOTS of followers and 99 % of them had positive comments!

Its not fair to go around locking posts like that!! If your an admin, delete the offending post. Don't Lock the entire thing. When I'm writing a write up about my car, i can spend hours getting it just how i like it. To then have a trigger happy mod come and lock it would make me FUMING!!

Im surprised Adam has stayed so calm.

MR P. Please dont feel i need protection. Currently your unable to protect your own forum against silly people like chesters, So how in the world do you think you can protect me?

None of the above is meant rudely, But a lot of lot of people feel the moderators are currently going about things in a bad way!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Look you lot are a sensible bunch - you are all moaning about the same thing - and I am trying to hint to you that it is THAT issue we are dealing with! Can you not see that!!!

We can't go chucking people off a forum because of snide remarks and no evidence, otherwise half the people - including you lot! - would be gone as well and we'd have no members. In this case though we now have some evidence to support a case that is being dealt with.

Due to the people involved there is still a risk to some forum members, which we are trying to protect. If I tell you specifics it will give the game away and those members will be f*cked.

PLEASE, get of your high horses and just trust us on this! :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> ...and those members will be f*cked.


If he looks like this, I'm up for it... :lol: 









Cheers

Rich


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> otherwise half the people - including you lot! - would be gone


    I agree.....

I'm glad yr finally hearing our cries. Its so frustrating being so powerless when the governing bodies wont listen.

I hope this 'new evidence' makes you eat yr previous words Kevin. I can tell who that oik's posts are the minute he comes about. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well done rusty.

Throwing in a couple of pics of a bird with her arse hanging out is really going to influence our case as 'adults' isn't it!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Adam TTR said:


> I'm glad yr finally hearing our cries. Its so frustrating being so powerless when the governing bodies wont listen. I hope this 'new evidence' makes you eat yr previous words Kevin.


How do you know we aren't listening? If you knew what's gone on behind the scenes on your (and the other forum member's behalf) you would be the one eating your words and eating humble pie, not me! Believe it or not the mods are on your side and it's threads like this that makes me wonder why I bother spending my spare time doing it.



Adam TTR said:


> I can tell who that oik's posts are the minute he comes about. [smiley=bomb.gif]


On what concrete basis, that could be used to ban somebody?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I'm glad yr finally hearing our cries. Its so frustrating being so powerless when the governing bodies wont listen. I hope this 'new evidence' makes you eat yr previous words Kevin.
> ...


It seems you aren't listening when each and every time i report his posts i get a reply saying its been dealt with to no avail. Or your repetitive posts stating that its from a different IP address/server etc to his other screenames. We arent psychic, how are we to know theres work going on 'behind the scenes'?!? I'm glad it is tho, and I thank you and the other moderators for your time and effort.



kmpowell said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > I can tell who that oik's posts are the minute he comes about. [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


I'm not often wrong with gut insticts... although thats not concrete...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Well done rusty.
> 
> Throwing in a couple of pics of a bird with her arse hanging out is really going to influence our case as 'adults' isn't it!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

So does being an adult mean you stop looking at women?

There's plenty of time to grow up mate, but once you have there's little you can do to turn the clock back. :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Throwing in a couple of pics of a bird with her arse hanging out is really going to influence our case as 'adults' isn't it!!


I thought it was the best bit of this thread...

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

...says Colinthecock. :roll:


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

pls ignore
cheers
jon


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Those that have a grievance with others, why cant just meet and kick the shit out of each other. I am well up for that :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Those that have a grievance with others, why cant just meet and kick the shit out of each other. I am well up for that :lol:


It'll be too 1 sided! Imagine 60%(+) of the forum vs chesters and Jampott! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> ...says Colinthecock. :roll:


Were you not complaining about keeping this thread 'adult', before you descended into the name calling.

Don't you just love the irony. [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Those that have a grievance with others, why cant just meet and kick the shit out of each other. I am well up for that :lol:
> ...


I think you know what id be doing Ad's LOL!

Time in prison! :roll:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

LOL, you guys crack me up! This forum is fucked as well as very funny. :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Those that have a grievance with others, why cant just meet and kick the shit out of each other. I am well up for that :lol:
> ...


I disagree. I'm sure there are plenty that would want to put one on you, Adam.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

jampott said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


Not if Amitt and I have got anything to do about it!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Not if Amitt and I have got anything to do about it!


Adam sounds up for fighting his own hypothetical battles. I didn't know he needed his boyfriends to help.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

He doesnt need them at all, but for Amitt and I it would just be plain fun!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

It's at times like this that I think the following image comes in useful:










Merry Christmas everyone 

Rogue


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL Brilliant!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

That's what we need on here ...a good old fashioned slanging match. Hoorah.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Private Prozac said:


> That's what we need on here ...a good old fashioned slanging match. Hoorah.
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


It'd be nice, but I don't think they're capable. :roll:


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

jampott said:


> I didn't know he needed his boyfriends to help.


I would usually have something to say about comments like that aimed at me, but jampott, you are really not worth it mate. I for sure wouldn't lower my level to yours by retaliating to incorrect childish comments such as the above.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

amiTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know he needed his boyfriends to help.
> ...


So tell 'Ben' not to get you involved? :lol:

So what would you usually say? I take it you are accused of being Adam's boyfriend fairly often, in that case?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

jampott said:


> Private Prozac said:
> 
> 
> > That's what we need on here ...a good old fashioned slanging match. Hoorah.
> ...


 :lol:

Maybe 'collectively' they are!


----------



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

jampott said:


> I take it you are accused of being Adam's boyfriend fairly often, in that case?


Actually no I don't. Seriously, what is your problem? Do you not have anything better to do?

As for what I would say, how about we "discuss it" at the NYE cruise since you would really like to know what I would say... I also wouldn't want to be accused of another thing I am clearly not (keyboard warrior)...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Amz he is in the flame room.

Dont take it personally!! He hasnt got a single mate on the entire forum because of his attitude. Ok well maybe chesters, but when you got friends like that who needs enemies!

Poor geeser, went out spent 80k on a car to see if it would help him get some friends, and not even that worked!!!

You just gotta laugh and feel a little sorry for the poor bastard!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> Amz he is in the flame room.
> 
> Dont take it personally!! He hasnt got a single mate on the entire forum because of his attitude. Ok well maybe chesters, but when you got friends like that who needs friends!
> 
> ...


Actually I have at least one mate on here. amiTT called me his mate earlier.

I have nothing whatsoever to do with geese, though.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

TOSSpott said:


> I have nothing whatsoever to do with geese, though.


More like geese want nothing to do with you... even animals instinctively know yr a c*nt.

Very nice of my friends (FYI - a person or people attached to another by feelings of affection or personal regard. seeing that you dont have any!) to back me up but i'd be quite happy to wipe that smug, obnoxious, self-righteous grin off yr face on my own...


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

TOSSpott said:


> Actually I have at least one mate on here. amiTT called me his mate earlier.
> 
> I have nothing whatsoever to do with geese, though.


I just feel more sorry for you. Sad Sad man!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adam TTR said:


> TOSSpott said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing whatsoever to do with geese, though.
> ...


Unfortunately, that would involve driving outside of Watford, and we can't have that!

I love how the threats of violence are so thinly veiled. :roll: :lol: Got the Revere shotgun rack fitted? :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> TOSSpott said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I have at least one mate on here. amiTT called me his mate earlier.
> ...


What? Having amiTT as a mate? But he's your mate too!


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

That you class him as a mate!!! Cause we all know how he feels about you. If thats your class of mates then im sure you have LOTS of mates in real life! 

Keep trawling man!!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

T7 BNW said:


> That you class him as a mate!!! Cause we all know how he feels about you. If thats your class of mates then im sure you have LOTS of mates in real life!
> 
> Keep trawling man!!


You misunderstand. It was amiTT who said *I* was *his* mate.

Oh no, was he just pretending? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

jampott said:


> You misunderstand. It was amiTT who said *I* was *his* mate.
> 
> Oh no, was he just pretending? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


NO i think you misunderstood when amitt said "mate"

Your trawling has now got so boring I think im gonna give up replying!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Ben, leave it here. We'll wait for the next meet (wherever he/it may be).

See how cocky he is then... i'll speak to some others.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Righty then - personal threats all over the place, so I think we're done here. Locked.


----------

